# Projected Flows - Arkansas River



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

You just brightened my day. Thanks for posting!


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Snowing hard in BV today


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it snowing there now? It's dumping in the front range. We need more snow. I was hoping to get on some big water in the royal gorge this year.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Good snow today. More snow would be amazing for everyone win the entire state. Keep it comming


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Almost 6" of wet, heavy snow in Salida today. Almost totally melted already.
Wonder how its coming down up high...?


----------



## hawkiirock (Jun 19, 2010)

DoStep said:


> Almost 6" of wet, heavy snow in Salida today. Almost totally melted already.
> Wonder how its coming down up high...?




How would you guys project the flows for this coming weekend? We are heading to Colorado from Iowa to raft Browns canyon. I know it is early but it is the only time a couple of my friends could take off work.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Project flows? Runoff hasn't started and it won't this week. It's only running around 3-400... Not worth the drive.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Upper Ark Valley is snowy and frozen with some cold snowy days ahead. Sorry boys, Spring doesn't happen for a few weeks up here...


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Browns will be low, I ran it in january 300 ish? with my 14' e series, some getting stuck and slots to narrow to get a raft through, awesome trip!! You will be happier in a kayak or small raft though. I was solo in mine, loaded light. If you would like more water the upper colo is running good. Browns could still be fun, just will be low.
Have fun boatin'!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Driving from Iowa to raft in Colorado right now would not be great. Drive to West Virginia or North Carolina or Tennessee.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Back in business! Not going to be a banner year, but getting closer and closer to average...plus we are going to see the 10k acre ft imported through the tunnel.



Sounds like there are a couple more storms in the pipeline as well!

"Friday and early Saturday we see some accumulating snowfall even to 8,500 feet (Saturday morning), but mostly above 9,500 feet, but the weak low (upper level weather disturbance) crosses to the south so we are not expecting much for Aspen and other northern resorts. Sunday and Monday look interesting, and we may see another big storm for the front range and Summit/ Grand County areas, with moderate snow for Aspen and vicinity, plus southwest Colorado may see heavy snow. The front range and divide should see over 1 foot of snow. Later Monday and Tuesday clears out and warms up after low pressure exits."


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

From NOAA:

"SUNDAY-MONDAY...THIS IS WHEN WE SHOULD SEE MOST OF THE IMPACT FROM
THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM AS IT MOVES THROUGH CENTRAL NM. MODELS ARE
GENERALLY SHOWING FROM ONE TO TWO INCHES OF QPF OVER THE I-25
CORRIDOR AND ERN MTS DURING THIS TIME PERIOD. THIS WILL TRANSLATE TO
ONE TO TWO FEET OF SNOW FOR THE MTS...WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS
POSSIBLE. SNOW LEVELS WILL START OUT RATHER HIGH INITIALLY...AND
WILL PROBABLY NOT BE MUCH LOWER THAN 8000 FEET ON SUNDAY.
HOWEVER...THE BULK OF THE QPF SHOULD FALL SUN NIGHT...WHEN H7
TEMPS HAVE DROPPED TO MINUS 2 OR 3...COLD ENOUGH FOR SNOW DOWN TO
ABOUT 6500 FEET OR EVEN LOWER WITH HEAVIER PRECIP. SO...EXPECT
ACCUMULATING SNOW ABOVE THIS ELEVATION. HIGHER ELEVATION CITIES
SUCH AS LEADVILLE...WOODLAND PARK...AND WESTCLIFFE SHOULD EXPECT
TO SEE HEAVY SNOW FROM THIS STORM...WITH POTENTIALLY SIGNIFICANT
IMPACTS TO TRAVEL ESPECIALLY MONDAY MORNING. TRAVELERS SHOULD BE
PREPARED FOR WINTER DRIVING CONDITIONS."


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

lmyers said:


> Back in business! Not going to be a banner year, but getting closer and closer to average...plus we are going to see the 10k acre ft imported through the tunnel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the link for the CO snowpack map (thought so based on your reference above to getting back close to average). I have a link, but it hasn't updated since April 8 and cannot figure out why.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

denali1322 said:


> Do you have the link for the CO snowpack map (thought so based on your reference above to getting back close to average). I have a link, but it hasn't updated since April 8 and cannot figure out why.


Colorado SNOTEL Watershed Time Series Snowpack Graphs | NRCS

Looking better every day!


----------



## hawkiirock (Jun 19, 2010)

Unfortunately my cousins live in Colorado and this was the only week a buddy could get off. Next year we are gonna do end of May but right now we just arrived in Denver and I am trying to figure out a plan 


Randaddy said:


> Driving from Iowa to raft in Colorado right now would not be great. Drive to West Virginia or North Carolina or Tennessee.


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

Get a Westwater permit the weather is great out in the desert and it is still fun in the mid 3000 range


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't remember who was saying those high %'s didn't mean much late in the season..... but we are looking at a sustained period of high water approaching all time high flows for the date. Almost 2500 at Numbers and nearly 5000 at the Gorge and sky rocketing!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Remember back in April when we all thought the Ark season would be over by the end of May?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Indeed. Late season moisture made all the difference.


----------



## dleonhard (Jun 21, 2009)

*Emergency Release from Twin Lakes*

Careful out there!

Boater advisory issued for Arkansas River, Twin Lakes makes emergency water release - The Chaffee County Times: Free Content


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Hah! Perfect timing.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Here we go...


----------

